# Carriage Ridge - Studio location reccommendation?



## riu girl (Feb 21, 2010)

We are planning an April visit to Carriage Ridge.

Can someone reccommend a  decent studio location at this resort (building number/area etc.)?  Might be nice to be close to the main clubhouse (pool) but also maybe an area with a view?
I am unable to find a resort map on line.

Any suggestions would be really appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 21, 2010)

I own at Carriage Hills and have only seen inside the show condo at Ridge. Check out the videos of Ridge on the Shell Vacations site under SVC resorts.  There may be something helpful there. 

http://www.shellvacationsclub.com/


----------



## riu girl (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to bring up such an old thread but just wondering what kitchen appliances, cookware is available in a studio.  I  toured one a couple years ago and remember it being very limited.

Thank you


----------



## Harmina (Sep 5, 2011)

*Studio - kitchen appliances*

Toaster, coffee maker, microwave, bar fridge, washer/dryer ( shared), iron with ironing board - I believe they have also added a 2 burner hot plate.


----------

